#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: مشکل در نصب ویندوز 7 روی لپ تاپ hp 15-r121ne

## setam

سلام لپ تاپ ویندوز اورجینال 8.1 داشت که مشتری ویندوز 7 میخواست هرکاری میکنم نصب نمیشه dvd اینترنال خودش مشکل داره کار نمیکنه با dvd اکسترنال میزنم بوت میشه install now میزنم یه کادری کوچکی باز میشه نوشته load driver واسه من پارتیشن هارد نمیاد با فلش مموری امتحان کردم همین اخطار رو میده
با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ahwaz 91

سلام دوست عزیز
 هارد رو با نرم افزار پارتیشن بندی مثل acronic  چک کن ببین میاد بالا یا نه و ایا اررور داره یا نه و اگه اررور داده یا بالا نیومد 99% هارد دستگاه بد سکتور داره و اگه acronic استفاده میکنی سعی کن ورژن پایین تر از 2013 استفاده کنی که جواب بگیری

موفق باشی

----------

*hajizade1369*,*parviz407*,*setam*

----------


## royaali

با سلام دوست عزیز خسته نباشید 
سعی کنید ویندوز 7 تان 64 بیتی باشه

----------


## setam

سلام با نرم افزار acronic باز کردم هارد بد سکتور نداره اصلا به قسمت انتخاب درایو برای نصب ویندوز نمیرسم این اخطار میاد

----------


## royaali

دوست عزیز احتمالا این نوع لپ تاب ها در  بایوس گزینه ای دارند که با انتخاب اون می توان ویندوز xp  و ویندوز های پایین تر را بر این لپ تاب ها نصب نمود 
این هم عکس تنظیم برای نصب ویندوز 7 در بایوس 
01.JPG

----------

*parviz407*,*setam*

----------


## setam

مشکل حل شد توی تنظیمات بایوس قسمت USB 3 انیبل بود روی اتو گذاشتم درست شد

----------

*poiall*,*royaali*,*shahkoh*

----------

